# Can I install an HVAC unit myself?



## Madix

I live in a 3000 square ft house that has two 3 ton HVAC units that are over 20 years old. Recently one of them pretty much exploded from a gas leak, all the wiring and the main heating components got fried. The HVAC tech actually condemned it because of carbon monoxide and said it would'nt be worth fixing. 

My other unit is functional but only barely. Half the time it blows cold air out when the heat is on plus Im sure its highly inefficient so id like to replace that one as well. 

Ive had a few people come out and give me quotes on how much it would cost to replace the two 3 ton units. The best quote I had was for $6300, which I suppose isnt too bad considering that the quote before it was for $14,000, but I noticed that I could get the same units he'd be installing for about $2,000 dollars each from acwholesalers.com. 
http://www.acwholesalers.com/Goodman_All_In_One_Air_Conditioner_p/11173.htm

I wouldnt know how to install a new unit from scratch but this seems like I can unhook my old units and slide these new units back into their place since theyre the same size. I dont know though, im sure its probably more complicated than that but thats why Im here asking you guys. If you think its to too complicated, would it be worth ordering the two units from acwholesalers.com and then have someone come out and hook them up? It seems like I could get someone to hook everything up for less than $2,300, or $2,150~ since id need to install 2 rubber pads as well.

Thanks


----------



## HVACDave

Does the 6300 include taxes, permits, removal and disposal of old equipment, retrofitting as necessary, commissioning, and possibly some kind of warranty for a period of time? 

If you don't know what you are doing and aren't licensed, don't have the necessary tools and equipment, that sounds to me like a pretty good deal. That being said, I don't know what your job looks like, where you are located and how much work would be involved.


----------



## Madix

Im located in rural South Carolina so prices arent as steep as they are in other areas. The job doesnt include any duct work or thermostat changes, its mainly just switching the 2 units out for 2 newer ones and putting the proper pads in. The $6300 includes everything, and I think he said its a 10 year warranty. 

Im not licensed or experienced but thats never stopped me from doing other things around my house, Im only asking with these HVAC units because they're so expensive. The acwholesalers website also offers a 10 year parts warranty and includes instructions for installation but Ive heard the warranty is a hassle to deal with since you pretty much have to order the parts yourself rather than have a serviceman do it.


----------



## gregzoll

When we decided to go from three window units, to a central a/c, I had my guy deliver the A-Coil, and outside condenser unit, then I did the electric and install of the A-Coil over the furnace, he did the lineset. It actually worked out, due to it cut down on the costs.

When I helped my father remove a old furnace and a/c, for an install, we left the ac & a-coil hooked up to the line set, but did everything else that we could, until his guy got there to do the freon purge. Having a private contractor compared to a company, cuts down on costs, when doing this stuff.


----------



## cleveman

Madix, I've done exactly what you want to do, but with new construction. I bought the equipment at the site you mentioned, and I installed everything except the lineset. I installed the ductwork and everything, based on the plan established for an identical duplex down the street which I had built years earlier.

I had an hvac guy come and connect the lineset and paid about $200. I had the disconnect there for them, the holes through the wall, the outside unit set on a slab, the thermostat set up, everything.

The lineset and the government are the only things keeping this project from being a diy project.

So go for it. I reckon I saved over $4000 on the two units and my ductwork is hung a lot better than some of the work I've paid for in the past.


----------



## Minus08

Madix I started a thread a few days ago on a similar topic where I received a very high quote of $8900 and then found the furnace and A/C equipment at 
acwholesalers for about $3000. 

So I questioned how much is a fair markup and or profit for a hvac guy to do the job.

Turned into a heated debate with all the hvac guys defending what I though was an excessive markup of over $5000.

The thread is here if you are interested:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/told-much-square-footage-means-size-furnace-133816/index2/


----------



## m_peterson6

Yes you can install your own unit if you can or know someone to braze the lineset and check the charge.​ 
You need to do a manual J load calculation to properly size your equipment, select the correct systems, place the order, receive the equipment, inspect it, return it if damaged and then pull permits, install it, run/test it, get final inspection and you will have to pay/perform all labor because you will have a parts only warranty (if the company will honor the warranty for a DIY install).​

*Goodman warranty:*
*"Neither warranty applies to, and no warranty is offered by Goodman*
*on, any unit ordered over the Internet, by telephone or other*
*electronic means unless the dealer selling the unit over the Internet,*
*by telephone or other electronic means is also the installing contractor*​
*for the unit."*

The money you save is what it cost to have someone perform all the above steps and provide you a warranty. With that being said I am a DIY guy and I installed a York modulating funace and added a AC system in my house for $4300. I pulled permits, ran wiriing, poured a AC slab, modified my plenum, etc. I had a friend of a friend come over and braze the lineset and start-up the AC system.  I had two damaged shipments I had to send the condeser back twice, actually used the furnace with a few dents in the case I pounded out and had to straighten fins on the evaporator. It took me 3 trips to the freight yard to get all my equipment. It is much less expensive to pick-up at the freight yard than "Home Delivery", if you have the means to haul all of the equipment.​ 

I have had zero problems but I followed the instructions to the letter and I researched brands, and gatherered info for a year before I started the project. My existing system was still operating so I was not in a hurry-up situation.​


----------



## cleveman

They didn't offer me any option other than "free" shipment via Fed Ex. I had to see the Fed Ex delivery to believe it. I had three units I ordered at one time for three different houses.

It was very frustrating ordering from them because I was having the order shipped to an address other than my credit card address. It took hours and hours on the telephone and even conference calls with the credit card company.

I was aware that there is no warranty. I'm also aware that with any warranty or insurance, the first priority they have is to deny the claim, if you can get them to answer the telephone or be connected to someone other than "Peggy".

That commercial with "Peggy" is not far off...:laughing:


----------



## Madix

I didnt think about the lineset when I considered my options, I'd need someone to come out and hook that up but how much would that cost for 2 units? If I estimate the price based cleveman's installation x2 that would add about $400 to the price. Another $3-400 for the pads and whatever else I need makes that $800 dollars, or $1,000 to be safe. The units are on sale today for 5% off which makes them $3,866 + $1,000= $4,866. His estimate of $6,300 means that ill be paying him about $1,434 for 1 day worth of work. Id also be getting a better warranty but im not sure if thats worth $1,400.

I understand that a lot of you guys depend on people like me to earn a living but I can't afford to just hire people to do everything I need done. I live in a 60 year old house that has major issues, if I hired professionals to fix everything up Id be $200,000 further in debt than I am now. HVAC technicians arent the only ones struggling, ill most likely need to sell this house when I lose my job (when congress cuts my job from the post office in 1-2 years).

Ive been electrocuted, I almost blew myself up, ive come close to cutting my fingers off, and ive slid off ladders and my roof. Its really not all that great to do everything yourself, especially when you're a clutz like me, but I have no other option. 

I need to discuss the options with my family before I make any further decisions. If you can think of any other added costs associated with ordering the units myself It would certainly help. 

Thank you evryone for responding.


----------



## Minus08

Madix said:


> I
> Ive been electrocuted, I almost blew myself up, ive come close to cutting my fingers off, and ive slid off ladders and my roof.


Nothing to be ashamed of. I wonder how many professional, licensed owner-operator guys would admit the same.

keep on trucking.


----------



## Marty S.

There' at least a couple members on here that have done furnas installs themselves. It is possible if you follow the directions exactly and have the correct tools.


----------



## zootjeff

Did you get all your questions answered?

I've gotten 3 systems from ACWholesalers. I ordered a Heat Pump for me, ordered my brother-in-law a furnace and AC, helped my friend order an AC unit.. In all three cases we hired a guy we found on craigslist to do the brazing, charging, setup, etc..

Yes you don't have a warranty, but even for warranty work, you need to hire people to do the labor.. The warranty issue wasn't really a problem for me..


----------



## Patrick Eubanks

*install yourself*

I would be hesitant. You are looking at running the refrigerant piping, new drain pan, new condensate hook-ups, vacuum pumps, torches, adjusting refrigerant pressures, thermostats, and most importantly... warranty.


----------



## beenthere

Short answer.

If you have the mechanical skills, and the tools or access to the tools, yes, you can install your own system.


----------



## beenthere

Madix. You were not electrocuted. If you had been electrocuted. You wouldn't be alive to post here. You got shocked, not electrocuted.


----------



## Madix

Yeah I know, its a bit of an exaggeration. Just trying to signify that DIY is not so appealing as to warrant any fear for losing HVAC jobs. If anything affects that it'll be people not being able to afford their mortgages, let alone their HVAC systems.

Ill probably end up just having the guy come out simply because its more complicated than I thought it'd be. I dont want to fool around with $4,000 worth of equipment.

Thanks again for all the responses, you've helped me weigh the options more accurately.


----------



## beenthere

Please keep us apprised of how your install goes.


----------



## Hardway

Marty S. said:


> There' at least a couple members on here that have done furnas installs themselves. It is possible if you follow the directions exactly and have the correct tools.


what are the correct tools?


----------



## hvac5646

Hardway said:


> what are the correct tools?


Too many to mention and they cost about ten grand worth.


----------



## Hardway

hvac5646 said:


> Too many to mention and they cost about ten grand worth.


Really, I installed my own HVAC in a new 2400 sq feet structure including all the duct work. The only thing I had to buy was Aviation snips. Oh by the way it was inspected and passed first time out!


----------



## sammy37

He's posting package units and others are talking about welding linesets, confusing thread. If your replacing package units, there will be NO linesets.
So lets assume the OP is replacing package units, much easier job than a split system.
Can you install it yourself? Yes and like beenthere says, skills and tools.

I taught myself 95% of what I know when it comes to havc and I can do some darn nice work. If you have common sense and take enough interest in something, you can learn it. I started collecting air conditioning sales brochures when I was 8 years old and my grandfather taught me almost everything I needed to know in the electrical field when I was very young.

To the OP. Take lots of measurements and find a sheet metal shop to fab up your metal for you, hopefully you can handle the electrical, gas etc.


----------



## Hardway

sammy37 said:


> He's posting package units and others are talking about welding linesets, confusing thread. If your replacing package units, there will be NO linesets.
> So lets assume the OP is replacing package units, much easier job than a split system.
> Can you install it yourself? Yes and like beenthere says, skills and tools.
> 
> I taught myself 95% of what I know when it comes to havc and I can do some darn nice work. If you have common sense and take enough interest in something, you can learn it. I started collecting air conditioning sales brochures when I was 8 years old and my grandfather taught me almost everything I needed to know in the electrical field when I was very young.
> 
> To the OP. Take lots of measurements and find a sheet metal shop to fab up your metal for you, hopefully you can handle the electrical, gas etc.


 
I almost quit before I even ran the first duct from the main trunk. I had a hell of a time cutting the first hole, then I figured out I had a bad set of aviation snips, took them back and got a replacement set. I can cut and install a collar in ten minutes.

buy flat sheets and use a cleet to bend corner and zip screw it together and tape to seal. the plenum and the return will need to fab.


----------



## Marty S.

Hardway said:


> what are the correct tools?


Furnace- A brake and sheet metal hand tools for making the duct transitions along with a lock former, can be all hand bent and S-locked together but looks sloppy. A manometer for getting the gas close, a combustion analyzer to get it dialed in right. The manometer and a thermometer for getting the static and blower cfm set up right.
AC-reclaim machine and tank,torches,nitrogen tank and regulator,silphos rod, copper fittings,vacuum pump,micron gauge, manifold set,clamp on thermocouples for checking superheat and subcool,multi-meter for checking amps and voltages and possibly a tank of refrigerant. 

That's the basics.


----------



## hvac5646

Hardway said:


> Really, I installed my own HVAC in a new 2400 sq feet structure including all the duct work. The only thing I had to buy was Aviation snips. Oh by the way it was inspected and passed first time out!


Really? 

What did u use for fasteners? how did you assemble the flue and chimney liner?

What did u use to measure gas pressure?

What did u use to to connect electrical?

What did u use to connect cold air boot?

What did u use to measure chimney draft?

Grain of salt:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hvac5646

Also The way you describe bending the metal would never pass an inspection.

And the question u asked assumed installation of all different types of hvac equipment, not just furnaces. The cost of all the tools and instruments is ten grand for a well equipped tech.

To say you used only a pair of snips is miss leading because than you turn around and say u used zip screws. Makes a good beer drinking story but does not pan out in knowledgeable company.:whistling2:


----------



## hrjrkr

gee my post didn't show. Testing one two three.


----------



## beenthere

The thread was cleaned up, some post were removed.


----------



## beenthere

Post were removed to keep the thread on track. Bickering is not what this thread or site is about. And any thread that seemed to call someone out in an ill or finger pointing manor was removed.


----------



## hvac5646

We give our time freely. No place for back biting. And the pros do not deserve what you are selling.


----------



## Tator1076

Once again I speak my mind and got deleted. Why can I say what I feel!!!


----------



## hrjrkr

the only advise you pros are giving this guy is how hard it is to install a heating system. You gave this guy no tips, all you did was get defensive because someone was attempting to do something you pros think is extremely complicated.


----------



## beenthere

hrjrkr said:


> the only advise you pros are giving this guy is how hard it is to install a heating system. You gave this guy no tips, all you did was get defensive because someone was attempting to do something you pros think is extremely complicated.


Guess you missed post number 14.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/can-i-install-hvac-unit-myself-134321/#post858468


----------



## hrjrkr

okay. you got me. He should be all set with those tips.


----------



## beenthere

He asked if its possible, not how to. I answered his question. He didn't ask for any further info.


----------



## Daltex

hrjrkr said:


> the only advise you pros are giving this guy is how hard it is to install a heating system. You gave this guy no tips, all you did was get defensive because someone was attempting to do something you pros think is extremely complicated.


I've been following Beenthere for years learning from him. I've been messing with HVAC as a hobby and love it. This past weekend I was prepping for a replacement furnace and AC unit. I was going to set the condenser, furnace and evap coil but needed a friend that owns a HVAC company to get a transition made and I prefer him to do the brazing. Suction line is 7/8ths on a 2 ton and I know that's gotta be addressed. 

After pumping down the condenser so I could remove the evap I thought -chit I don't have a bottle of nitrogen to break the vac. 

Pealing back the armaflex I noticed it was all weather rotted.

After removing the filter grill  I noticed the gas pipe came in through the plenum AND had 4 couplings to snake it around the platform framing.

After removing the furnace I noticed the platform was way off level but since the wood was warped I new a rebuild was in order.

Got the power to the disconnect but didn't have the liquid tite fittings for the whip- supply store is 1/2 hr each way.

Just a brief look into a full day that I thought was only going to take a few hours. All I'm saying is that if the OP loves HVAC and is willing to spend many hours studying it, is proficient at electrical, both water and gas plumbing, he's either going to hire a low bid and have both repair and efficiency issues or do it himself and have a probably worse outcome.

If you need heat I understand DIY or low bid but I think it's funny that for 2 units @ $6400 or whatever you will get a static check, rpm on blower adjustment or anything other then a drop and run.


----------



## Madix

Well, you guys have sufficiently scared me into having the HVAC guy come out. I have my hands full doing too many other projects to learn every intricate detail of how HVAC units work. Hopefully it wont be a drop and run like you said but I dont really care since i'll have a warranty to fix whatever breaks.

He said he'd be here thurs-friday to install the units. Ill let you know how things work out. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## HVACDave

The plan was not to scare you off, the question was what did you need to consider before attempting the project yourself. It is up to you to feel comfortable with the project before getting halfway through and then finding out you are in over your head. Sure you could probably figure out how to get it done with a little help from the wealth of knowlege you have to draw upon from sites like this one. 

It's always about is it worth it to you in your time, costs, responsibilities, satisfaction, and confidence in what you end up with for a system in your house. But, as you pointed out, that house may not be yours indefinately, and you want to make sure it is done properly for yourself as well as the next guy.


----------



## zootjeff

beenthere said:


> Madix. You were not electrocuted.


 
Wow, you're right. Funny how so many people use the terms interchangably..(including, formerly, myself as a minute ago).. A quick stop at wikipedia confirms it.


----------



## hvac5646

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Hardway*  
_Really, I installed my own HVAC in a new 2400 sq feet structure including all the duct work. The only thing I had to buy was Aviation snips. Oh by the way it was inspected and passed first time out!_





hvac5646 said:


> Really?
> 
> What did u use for fasteners? how did you assemble the flue and chimney liner?
> 
> What did u use to measure gas pressure?
> 
> What did u use to to connect electrical?
> 
> What did u use to connect cold air boot?
> 
> What did u use to measure chimney draft?
> 
> Grain of salt:laughing::laughing:


*still waiting for a response. The silence is deafening and telling*:whistling2::no:


----------



## Hardway

hvac5646 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hardway*
> _Really, I installed my own HVAC in a new 2400 sq feet structure including all the duct work. The only thing I had to buy was Aviation snips. Oh by the way it was inspected and passed first time out!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *still waiting for a response. The silence is deafening and telling*:whistling2::no:


Originally Posted by *hvac5646* http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/can-i-install-hvac-unit-myself-134321-post858575/#post858575
_Really? 

What did u use for fasteners? _*Self Piercing Screws are also commonly called:* *Needlepoint * *Self Tapping * *Pencil Point*
_ how did you assemble the flue and chimney liner? __Nothing it is a sealed combustion unit that vents thru 2” PVC and brings combustion from outside thru another 2”PVC

__What did u use to measure gas pressure__? Manometer _http://viot.us/HVAC/product_info.php?products_id=52_

What did u use to to connect electrical? __I used a 4” x 4” electrical box with switch on a dedicated breaker

__What did u use to connect cold air boot? _S-locked together_

What did u use to measure chimney draft? __Don’t have chimney draft as the furnace has a blower that pushes exhaust thru 2” PVC out the wall._

_Also i did not fab the cold air return or the plenum they fab at the sheet metal. bit i did fab a few boots that needed to pass the truss._

_Oh but i do have two sheet metal brakes a small one that was hand made and big brake. i did not use either._


_Writer’s information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source._


----------

